# Wood Working Podcast - Suggestions ??



## BenZ (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been emailing back and forth with Marc Spagnuolo (Wood Whisperer) and Matt Vanderlist (Matt's Basement Workshop) about starting a podcast of my own (along with the shop I work with) and would like to get some suggestions from the community here at LumberJocks as well. My general background is in IT, but my hobby is woodworking so I have a little bit of knowledge of both.

What would yall suggest to someone starting a podcast/video blog of this type?

What type of software/hardware?

Securing Sponsors?? (this is a big one… for obvious reasons)

Any details on how to get started would help us out tremendously. We really want to make as many connections as we can within this field so we can build our knowledge base as quickly as possible. Of course any help you give will be given back to you in links and references to your site off of ours.

As you can probably tell, this post is a jumble of quick thoughts on my part, hopefully yall understand where we are coming from and where we are trying to go.

Please let me know if you can help in any way.

Thank you,

-
Edward "Ben" Zacharias
757-537-6470
[email protected]


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

If you are planing to make this work… one of the reasons it does for Marc is his personality and the interplay and scripting that go on between he and his wife. I actually would not say he is even in Norm the greats catagory yet as far as skill level goes but the things he presents have been well thought out and he is right and certain of his presentation. I have only looked at Matt's a couple of times. I will tell you… get a Cannon or a Sony maybe even a HD video camera… (We use a 3 year old Cannon GL2 with a wide angle lense) and we use Macs. It is just easier to use iMovie than try to cobble together a solution for a PC. We mostly have PCs in the office but are actually transitioning about 20 computers to Mac… This week we got hit with the worst virus issue we have ever had and totally lost 3 machines and all their data. (BIG HUGE DEAL) It cost us a mint to fix and we will not recover from it in many ways economically as data having to do with many Real Estate transactions is gone. We have been replacing all new computers with Macs and for the time being running windows on those that need to still. (Works Flawlessly) I think the way you get sponsorship is to put out a great product… generate the viewers by doing so and then take that viewership to the sponsor and selling it. Not the other way around…

Drew


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I am in agreement with Drew about the sponsors, you will probably have to establish a following first before you are able to get sponsors.

Decide what you actually want to show, how it will be done, what needs to be video, what can be left out, etc. Planning will be a primary focus.

Since you are in IT, you probably know more about the nuts and bolts of podcasting than I do.

Good luck and let us know when you have a podcast to show. We can be your test audience if you like.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

mac for sure, already comes with just about, if not everything you'll need out of the box. I'm sure you'll need to show sponsors that you have an audience… they want to put their name in front of eyeballs…. good news is you already have a captive audience with this lot! We've got plenty of room in our vitrual "TV" lineup for a couple more personalities! Editing is a heck of a lot of work though, but the good news is your not limited to a certain length or timeframe.


----------



## thomasporter (Feb 2, 2007)

Mac, yes… everything out of the box, no… I have a mac, and I run Final Cut, like Marc. If you want to do it right, use Final Cut. Don't use iMovie or iDVD. They suck for anything professional looking. If you're doing a soccer game for your kids, use iMovie. If you're doing a woodworking podcast… use Final Cut Pro. That's your only big expense. If you can find a student version it's cheaper ( a lot cheaper).

I've noticed more and more sponsors with the wood whisperer stuff, but you're going to have to get notariety before anyone will give you the time of day. No use sponsoring if nobody watches it yet.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Not to mention you will probably have to use at least some of the sponsor's tools. I bet Porter Cable would not like to sponsor you if you were using DeWalt tools.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Define a niche. Put me down for a pilot tester too. I'd love to help out.

Drew, that is rough stuff, man. Sorry to hear of your data loss.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

I guess I should be more specific… Perhaps center around one subject like hand planes or routers or whatever. Then, expand if you develop the following. If you have specialization it might be easier to get specific sponsors as Bill mentioned as well as quickly help define the first 4 or 5 episodes. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MikeB (Mar 16, 2007)

check out the podcasts in "IT Conversations", the founder, I forget his name <something> Kaye? He has a couple of podcasts on starting out, plus I think there might be some others if you search iTunes (podcast academy).

I'm not sure how I found The WoodWhisperer, I think I posted a question on some other forum. I'm a fan now, have shown these to people that aren't woodworkers and they get a chuckle ('let's get ready to make a cutting booaarrrdd!' followed by crickets, too funny). I just started watching Matt, he's got some good advice too.

I see Marc is preparing some DVD's for sale. Good for him, they do a great job. Does this mean we'll soon have to pay for a subscription to the podcasts? Things that make you go "hmmm…".

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

I think we won't have to pay for podcasts… the idea is the sponsors do it for us. If marc puts out dvds I think they will be longer form. Like the whole refinishing series in one program.

I know what you mean Bill… However Porter Cable and Dewalt are Friends now… He He…

Drew


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I think my first suggestion would be to go find your own personal Nicole (if you have not already). A good partner is invalueable. Especially, if she can program web sites and act when needed.

I located the the podcasts originally on iTunes, so setting up on the podcast search sites with good descriptions would also seem to be a good idea.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

You are going to need good content if you want people to watch. That is a specific bunch of somethings that you want them to learn. The woodwhisperer is not really telling anything new that has not been said before or can't be read in the most basic of magazines. However he has chunked the info into understandable bits. The presentation style is what sells it.

I have a background in training and would offer a few tips. I'll try not to go on and on (too late).

consider your audience: Who are you targeting? Skill Level?
woodwhisperer targets beginners
How will you get their attention? Motivate them? 
woodwhisperer uses humor and the occasional appearance of a female. (See www.woodshopdemos.com for a healthy use of this strategy).
what specificaly do you want them to learn and how detailed?
make alist of learming outcomes

hope this helps


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Why don't you post a demo podcast on a Lumberjocks Blog, & see if you get any interest, or feedback from this group. It won't cost a thing, except your time.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

Just to settle your mind MikeB, I will never charge for the podcast. I will only charge for things that you would expect me to charge for, like DVD's.

Maybe I should start charging for the episodes that feature my wife? I know no one want to pay to see this mug! 

But honestly, charging money for a podcast just seems counter productive. That's the great thing about podcasts: they are usually user/advertiser supported.


----------



## Matt (Apr 23, 2006)

Ditto to Marc's comments about charging for a podcast. I do remember a show that was charging it's listeners to download the show, but I don't think it's up anymore. Podcasts are just fun and a great way to meet people. Even if you're show has similarities to another one, people like variety and another perspective on a subject is always welcomed. I started mine because I enjoyed the sound of my own voice and wanted to share it with others…I mean…I started mine because there really weren't any others out there at the time. This plays into the niche idea of podcasting. There were "tool" shows but nothing specifically about using them in a woodshop. Once you're audience starts building, and it will build, then you'll have an opportunity to go out and talk to the sponsors. But just get your feet wet, you can always make changes as the show evolves. That's why I'm currently auditioning the "Mattettes" to surround me both in the studio and while I'm driving around town.


----------



## MikeB (Mar 16, 2007)

you know, I went for a long bike ride today, and thought about my post in this thread. Gosh, I didn't mean my remarks about asking people to pay for a podcast subscription to sound negative in anyway. I should have added that even if these developed into pay-per-view, I'd subscribe.

Whew, hope I didn't offend Marc/Matt, you guys do great work.

MikeB

P.S. My wife says I worry too much.


----------



## Matt (Apr 23, 2006)

I can't speak for Marc but if someone could tell MikeB for me…because I'm not talking to him for his comment…I'm just kidding!!! No offense taken at all Mike just some good old fashion bantering between friends.

As for the original question about starting a new podcast, I say just go for it…more in the party means more reasons to be inspired to woodwork.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I found the wood whisperer from here, and I only watch it cause I'm a lumberjock, and I like the episodes with his wife in them…

And when she was holding the powermatic stuff …woohooo, she was hot in a hat.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

If I didnt know any better Obi, I'd say you had a little crush on my wife.  So do I. And I completely understand. 

Hey MikeB. You worry too much.  Paying for online content is a very valid concern. No one really knows where online shows are headed, so I can understand the reason for the question.

And I have to agree with Matt. The more the merrier.

marc


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Just wait until you see my little one doing shop demos! Toys for (and by) Tots… that'll be my niche… I"m sure she'll go on and on (and on and on) but it'll be funny!


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

sounds great… I was building some 2×4 cars about a month ago with my girls and got the nastiest cut on the back of my thumb from a new 1.5 inch paddle bit.. 10 stitches later I am back to new. I have never been hurt in the shop to that point… The girls made me finish up the routing of the cars and put the wheels on and then daddy went to the doctors office…

Drew


----------



## chscholz (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a suggestion for a woodworking related podcast: Interviews with master woodworkers. Obvious questions are: how did you get started, what's you favorite tool, etc. Questions that I would like to see are related to design philosophy, ballance of need to make money vs. artistic value of products, source of inspiration, artistic statement….
Concerning video equipment. I recommend to invest in lighting (and learn how to use it). I guess that pretty much any video camera is good enough for a podcast (assuming you don't aspire to produce DVDs).


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ha.. Chris I'm planning to replace our Interviews from the old discontinued site blog with the *LumberJocks Interview podcast*  I just need to find someone interested in doing this podcast for LJ.. Anybody interested send me a PM, please.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Oooh great idea Martin… Wish I could commit to that…. perhaps you'll need a few people to do them. For "geographical" reasons


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Scott, audio podcast would be sufficient at the beginning.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry… I'm doing good to keep writing on my overflowing plate!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, yeah… silly me… ever since Marc, I think video when I hear podcast. I know better than that


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Don't forget Matt. He is putting out an audio podcast almost every day. He might be a good vollunteer.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes Wayne. I want to ask Matt.. Matt, if you're reading this drop me a PM


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Also, I Matt's site I saw that the and the Woodwisper are going to do some collaboration. I belive they are going to do some joint audio podcasting.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Very cool Martin. What are you looking for in a podcast anyway? Daily highlights, news, weather? haha


----------

